# Low run full colour



## MannequinHaine (Jan 4, 2018)

Looking for full colour low run. Im hoping to not have a border, similar to dtg NOT print and cut. Im sure i was talking to a firm about it in uk. Cant remember company. 

I know a lot of companies hav min order. I was hoping for:

Full color
A3 ish size
Run of 10 sheets

Is this possible? 

Thanks


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

check here for the master list


----------



## MannequinHaine (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey, Thanks


----------

